# Kingston Police officers heroic in rescue



## 211RadOp (7 Jun 2018)

*Kingston Police officers heroic in rescue *



> Looking up at a trapped disabled man, there was no hesitation and no questions were asked when Kingston Police Const. Walter O'Connor made the suggestion to scale a wall and climb into a burning building on Monday night.
> 
> O'Connor and Const. Zane Brillinger were both about three and a half hours into a busy overnight shift on patrol when they got the call to the apartment block at 16 Russell St. Initially the call was to assist another officer who responded to what was "a small fire in the hallway."
> 
> ...



More at link


http://www.thewhig.com/2018/06/06/kingston-police-officers-heroic-in-rescue


----------

